
How to Label 1M Data Points per Week - ricardorauch
https://scale.com/blog/how-to-label-1m-data-points-week
======
liquid153
‘’’ for dp in datapoints: label(dp) ‘’’

Next Question

------
manojlds
50+ upvotes and no comments?

~~~
p1esk
I guess you have to read it yourself :)

